# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Zeolita natural

## robvillavicencio

*ZEONAT S.A.* es una empresa que se dedica a la Explotación y Procesamiento de *ZEOLITAS NATURALES* para luego comercializarla con el nombre de *ZEONAT*, siendo dueños de los terrenos donde se encuentran los yacimientos de este mineral, así como también de las Concesiones Mineras garantizando así de esta forma la procedencia y la calidad de nuestro producto, estamos sujeto a control por parte del Ministerio de Agricultura, Acuacultura, Ganadería y Pesca MAGAP; siendo nuestra carta de presentación y que nos diferencia de otras empresas productoras de Zeolita Natural en el Ecuador, LOS INTERESADOS PUEDEN CONTACTARNOS al email robvillavicencio@hotmail.comTemas similares: Extracto de aji como insecticida natural Aguaje en capsulas de be natural Vendo aguaje en capsulas de be natural Abono 100% natural y barato Zeolita natural

----------


## zootecnico

DESEO ZEOLITA PARA TRATAMIENTO DE AGUA DONDE COMPRO EN LIMA PERU

----------


## MERRILL INTERNACIONAL

Que cantidad requieres ?

----------


## zootecnico

No conozco el producto de Uds quisiera primero comprar 1 o 2 Kg y probar en mi equipo para ver los resultados. Busco zeolita natural

----------


## MERRILL INTERNACIONAL

El producto sale en empaques de 45 kilos

----------


## zootecnico

Cuál es el precio por 45 kgr No tendrás una muestra?  Es importante para mí probar antes

----------


## Patch1032

> El producto sale en empaques de 45 kilos

  Hola puedes darme un número de contacto urgente

----------


## Patch1032

Merrill internacional como puedo contactarte

----------


## MERRILL INTERNACIONAL

Teléfono 5720570 o al 989385146

----------

